# Speed to go HD in Feb.



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Hope Dish takes note.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/10/speed_goes_high.php


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

That's good news, for some people. The question is, will we be in that group. Time will tell. The TBS-HD fiasco is NOT a good indicator.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Anything in HD is great!!!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> Anything in HD is great!!!


Unless it's pseudo-HD, like TBS.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm sure it will be the usual mix.

Nascar events (practice, qualifying, race, on site yapp'n shows) will be in HD. Original recording programs such as pinks, etc.. will be HD. Overseas and low budget racing will likely be SD along with older programming.

F1 should be HD, or at least that European ED widescreen stuff that was shown on FOX this year.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Anything in HD is great!!!


Not necessarily... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95937


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

The funny thing is that Speed HD was anounced by Speed to start in February, but according to the D* website, Speed HD is going to be one of their new HD channel additions in October!


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the release directly from SPEED TV.

http://www.speedtv.com/articles/auto/autoindustry/40671/

Dave


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Chris Freeland said:


> The funny thing is that Speed HD was anounced by Speed to start in February, but according to the D* website, Speed HD is going to be one of their new HD channel additions in October!


Several sources are saying Direct will be upconverting the sd signal. Don't forget several of the other channels slated for HD have no knowledge of providing an HD signal at all.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

garys said:


> Several sources are saying Direct will be upconverting the sd signal. Don't forget several of the other channels slated for HD have no knowledge of providing an HD signal at all.


Yes this is my point, how many more of these new HD channels promised by D* for October and the rest of the year are just a ruse or at best a place holder until the real thing shows up sometime next year?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

And how many customers will love it because it says "HD" on it, till someone tells them how bad it looks.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I sent an email to their programing department requesting we get this channel. Here's the repsonse:



> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. Specific information regarding your request for Speed TV in HD is not currently available. We would like to add that channel, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.
> 
> ...


----------



## chc59 (Sep 12, 2005)

This past Saturday, Speed broadcast the American Lemans race from Georgia. I watched the raw feed. All on-track video was 16x9 480i (480 at least according to my STB). In-car video was 4x3 with black bands on both sides. Picture quality on my 50" Sony was great, not HD great, but still very good. A neighbor thought that it was HD. My guess is that the the video was also going back to Europe where the widescreen is usable. Needless to say, I was quite surprised. Thought at first that the Sony was zooming. Then I noticed the black bands. Hope that Speed does go to HD, or at least some semblance of it. 
Joe


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^by raw feeds do you mean the Speed On Board Pass?


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Last year there was some sort of race at Infineon the same weekend that NASCAR was there, which Boris Said was doing color commentary (Speed Challenge or something). One of the monitors they had in the booth was visible and it was (I assume) HD. It was a widescreen monitor with no bars on the side and it was not Stretch-o-vision.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Great!

Just in time for the off season of motor sports if it starts in Nov.

Paris Dakar starts in the end of Jan. Speed Weeks start in early Feb.

Miner


----------

